# Falla en TV LED Samsung UN32EH4003F



## tosta45 (Abr 16, 2019)

Saludos, mi conocimiento en electronica es muy basico (desoldar, soldar y manejo basico de multimetro)

Mi tv led Samsung mod: UN32EH4003f con placa base de fuente: bn44-00664a no enciende los led's, lo revise a mi corto entender del tema y buscando en internet y puede ser dos cosas la falla. El mosfet MOD4N20Y o el capacitor :2E 334J (230B) , ¿ Mi pregunta es cómo revisarlos sin quitar de la placa y con solo multimetro?

Hablando del conector de los led's, 5 conectores (1D+, 2:S-, 3:NC, 4:S+, 5D-) al estar revisando voltajes hice puente por error entre el pin 1 y 2 , y sorpresa, encendieron los led`s y funciona la TV.  Mi otra pregunta, ¿ puedo puentear estos pines y dejarlo asi funcionando sin cambiar nada mas? , que problema ocasionaría a futuro?

Cual es la función del capacitor 2E 334J (230B) , porque siguiendo las lineas del circuito fisico el pin 5 que no da ninguna lectura lleva a un lado del capacitor y del otro lado lleva al pin 1 que si da voltaje, creo que deberia de dar lectura en ambos lados y por eso hay que cambiarlo , y del mosfet MOD4N20Y se conecta a una bobina y ésta al capacitor mencionado , aparte se ve un poco ahumado alrededor de éste y por eso creo que hay que cambiarlo.

¿ Que me recomiendan ?.....
En éste momento TENGO PUENTEADO LOS PINES 1 Y 2 y está funcionando la tv.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 16, 2019)

En las TV a LED Samsung, basta con desconectar el cable que va a la tarjeta principal y los LEDs deben encender.


tosta45 dijo:


> Hablando del conector de los led's, 5 conectores (1D+, 2:S-, 3:NC, 4:S+, 5D-)
> al estar revisando voltajes hice puente por error entre el pin 1 y 2 ,
> y sorpresa, encendieron los led`s y funciona la TV.


Eso puede ser porque encendiste la fuente para los LEDs.

Lo cual indica que no se está ejecutando la orden de encendido para el Backlight.


tosta45 dijo:


> Mi otra pregunta. ¿Puedo puentear estos pines y dejarlo así funcionando sin cambiar nada más?
> ¿Qué problema ocasionaría a futuro?


Lo que puede pasar es que los LEDs permanezcan encendidos aunque el TV se apague.

Sobre las otras dudas puedes obtener más información si miras los manuales de servicio.
Samsung UN32D4003BD Chassis U59F, U59D
Samsung UE32D4000, UE32D4003 Chassis:U57B


----------



## tosta45 (Abr 16, 2019)

Así lo hice. Desconecté la main y no encienden los leds y al hacer puente en la corriente y los leds encendió. (en el conector hacia led)
Los dejé así y está funcionando sin problemas pero no sé si afecte a futuro, por eso quiero corregir bien el problema.
Al apagar la TV si se apagan los led.
Amarillo = Puente
Azul = Capacitor
Rojo = Mosfet
*¿*Qu*é* lectura debe de dar el capacitor q*ue* conecta con el pin 5 del conector q*ue *es el q*ue* no registra nada?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 16, 2019)

Posiblemente esté abierto un LED y por eso una de las tiras no tiene continuidad.
Al hacer el puente cierras el circuito serie y encienden los demás LED pero eso hace que exista una mayor corriente para los LED en buen estado.


tosta45 dijo:


> *¿*Qu*é* lectura debe de dar el capacitor q*ue* conecta con el pin 5 del conector q*ue *es el q*ue* no registra nada?


Supongo que se debe medir el voltaje de alimentación para los LED, ya que está conectado de positivo a negativo.
El negativo lo proporciona el Mosfet del circulo rojo por el Drenador. (En algunas fuentes se indica el voltaje para los LED)

Lo que te recomiendo es que mires si todos los LED encienden, pero para eso hay que retirar el display y eso es una tarea muy delicada si no se cuenta con experiencia y las herramientas adecuadas.


----------



## tosta45 (Abr 16, 2019)

Entonces si entiendo el pin 1 y 5 dan el voltaje y los led cierran el circuito, si eso pines me dan los 65 v que marca la tarjeta y no enciende es porque está fallando un led dejando abierto el circuito?!
Lo revisaré y te comento como me fue


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 16, 2019)

No encontré el diagrama de la fuente BN44-00664A pero sí conseguí información de la fuente para el backlight.

Me parece que puede servir de guía.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 17, 2019)

Por lo poco que se ve en la imagen el mosfet pone a masa el retorno de los led, la tensión de la fuente va por la resistencia R9883 y el mosfet pone a masa por medio de la R9830, como te dijeron, si la fuente detecta un cambio en la corriente que circula por los led, esta se protege y los apaga, el capacitor no cumple ninguna función determinante, si el mosfet.


----------



## skynetronics (Abr 17, 2019)

Como ya te dijeron, tienes un led abierto. Al hacer ese puente, haces que la corriente pase directamente a las tiras que sí te están funcionando bien, pero que no pase por la tira led con problemas.

Dicho en breve: tu "arreglo" con el puente te funcionará, pero te arriesgas a malograr leds que sí te están funcionando.

Solución: Desmontar la pantalla y reparar/reemplazar la tira led con problemas.


----------



## tosta45 (Abr 17, 2019)

Ok... llegando a casa revisaré los led y reporto como me va


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2019)

Mucho amor al desarmar la pantalla , el "vidrio" mide 1,5mm de espesor con suerte  , además tiene pegados unos flex que van a una o dos plaquitas T-con , si se despega , no tendrá solución y chau tv.


----------



## frica (Abr 17, 2019)

Seguramente sean paranoyas de inexpertos como yo ¿pero la soldadura superior del condensador está bien?¿o tiene pinta de ser soldadura fría?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 17, 2019)

Moviéndolo se podría saber, pero no creo.
De todos modos, si estuviera desoldado los LED encenderían, aunque posiblemente con cierto parpadeo.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 17, 2019)

Como te dijo dosmetros, mucho cuidado con la pantalla, tenes la ventaja que al ser de 32" no es tan grande, los mas de 40" son una tortura manejarlos.


----------



## tosta45 (Abr 18, 2019)

Les comento : sin llegar a los led ,
En el conector de los led :
El pin 2 y 4 tienen continuidad(conectado el cable de los led) obvio ósea los led están en serie sin falla entre ello ( creo)
El pin 1 y 5 dan 133v
Al hacer puente en pin 1 y 2 enciende los led y el voltaje en pin 1-2 y 5 cae a 26.2v ( no encuentro los 65v q marca la tarjeta)
Pregunta ¿donde hace conexión el pin 2-4 con pin 1 o 5 para cerrar el ciclo de los led?
Mi error la tarjeta hace el puente pin 2-4 ...ya revive el cable de led y no hay continuidad... tendré q proceder a revisar los led.. aunque sigo con la duda de los 65v y el enlace pin1-5 con pin 2-4


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 18, 2019)

tosta45 dijo:


> Al hacer puente en pin 1 y 2 enciende los led y el voltaje en pin 1-2 y 5 cae a 26.2v (No encuentro los 65V que marca la tarjeta)


Obvio, cae a 26 V porque se está omitiendo una o más tiras de LED.
Lo extraño es que la fuente no entre en protección por bajo voltaje.
Los 65 V aparecerían si todos los LED estuvieran funcionando.


tosta45 dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿Dónde hace conexión el pin 2-4 con pin 1 o 5 para cerrar el ciclo de los led?


Cerrando el circuito con los LED que están dañados.


----------



## tosta45 (Ago 16, 2019)

Saludos, quiero cambiar las tiras led de mi tv Samsung de 32’ modelo 4003f pero nO encuentro las tiras originales,(son unas tiras de 9 leds con    dobleces en los extremo) solo consigo rectas de mismo voltaje. La pregunta es puedo adaptar esas tiras o intentar cambiar los puros led dañados de las tiras originales?, para adaptar las tiras tendría q perforar el chasis para los plásticos de seguridad y perforar el papel reflector para los led rectos!!
Que me recomiendan?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 16, 2019)

En lo personal nunca he cambiado las tiras de LED, los LED sí, bastantes, cientos.
En algunas ocasiones se llegan a carbonizar pero las he reparado agregando el sector de otra tira.
Los LED se consiguen fácilmente y de varios tipos, así que eso reduce costos y tiempo de reparación.


----------



## tosta45 (Ago 16, 2019)

Y como saber que tipo de led utilizar, es decir como pedirlo ( tamaño, voltaje,etc) y será la primera vez para mí cambiar led


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 16, 2019)

La mayoría de tiras tienen el modelo escrito y a veces el tipo de LED que usan.
Y cuando no, se mide el voltaje y se mira de qué lado está el cátodo, ya que también existe su parte invertida. (O sea, con el cátodo del otro lado)
Busca qué tipo de LED usa el modelo de tu TV.


tosta45 dijo:


> será la primera vez para mí cambiar led


Será conveniente que te hagas de un probador para este tipo de reparaciones.
También de una plancha, Flux, Estaño en Pasta y Pegamento UV.


----------



## tosta45 (Ago 18, 2019)

No encuentro el tipo de LED que lleva la regleta*.*
Ya probé los LED y tengo 7 descompuestos (lleva nueve cada tira)
Al parecer son de 9 *V* ya q*ue* con el multímetro prende muy apenas y con una pila de 9 *V *prenden bien*.*
Ya me hice del material necesario*,* solo me faltan los LED pero estoy perdido de c*ó*mo pedirlos, también los medí*.*
¡Espero puedan ayudarme! Ver el archivo adjunto 181355
Ver el archivo adjunto 181355


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 18, 2019)

tosta45 dijo:


> No encuentro el tipo de LED que lleva la regleta*.*


Se parecen a los LED 3535 Zig-Zag de Samsung.


tosta45 dijo:


> Al parecer son de 9 *V* ya q*ue* con el multímetro prende muy apenas y con una pila de 9 *V *prenden bien*.*


Sin una resistencia limitadora de corriente los vas a quemar.
No creo que sean de 9 V, seguramente son de 5 V.
Será mejor que uses un Probador de LED Backlight.


----------



## sergiot (Ago 19, 2019)

Si probandolos con el tester en el modo diodo encienden apenas, son de 3V 330mA 1W, los de 6V no encienden con el tester en modo diodo.


----------



## tosta45 (Ago 19, 2019)

S*í,* apenas enciende....
*P*or otro lado*,* si la tarjeta indica q*ue* las tiras se alimentan de 65* V* y son 18 LEDs que se reparten el voltaje, ¿ser*í*an de 3.6 *V* cada LED?


----------



## TecnicoK (May 19, 2021)

Hola, los leds son 3030, de 6 V máximo. Creo que los 65 voltios es en estado normal. Se cada tira tiene 9 led, entonces creo que los 65v se dividen entre las dos tiras, y si las tiras tienen cada una los 9 led, dará por cada led 3,6V. Al varias el brillo del tv sube el voltaje en cada led pero no debería superar los 6,5 voltios.
Hola tosta45. al final como resolviste? los voltajes en los pines 1-2 y 4-5?? tengo la misma falla, el mismo tv, etc. Tengo led en corto, como 4 y 6 por cada tira. Le puedo cambiar los led pero lo que me preocupa es la fuente ya que me parece raro que se quemaran de repente tanto led


----------

